# Cyclogest 400mg (twice day)



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im wondering if you can give me any advice please. i tested on Sunday (my OTD) and im pleased to say i am pregnant.  My Clinic advised me to stopping taking Cyclogest now that my body is producing enough.  Im so so worried about this and afraid things will start to go pear shaped as others have been told to take until 12 weeks.  What is your opinion or any advice greatly appreciated? 

Thanks J x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry Journey

This is not something we involved in as midwives. We would advise you follow the advice from
Your clinic. I have this question regularly on here as you can see and many clinics advise stopping so I would go with the advice you have been given. If you not happy with this give them a call and discuss it. 

Kaz cx.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

No problem.  Thanks for your reply Kaz.


----------

